# Concordance des temps: Non avrei mai pensato che...?



## Gin1-2

Bonjour!

Come si può dire:

Non avrei mai pensato che sarebbe sparito in questo modo.

Je ne penserais pas que vous seriez disparu de cette façon?

Aiuto! Su queste cose sono un po' confusa... -.-

Grazie =)
Gin


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Gin,
Piuttosto condizionale passato nella principale (come in italiano) + condizionale presente (diversamente) nella dipendente: "Je n'aurais jamais pensé que vous disparaîtriez de cette façon".


----------



## Nino83

Gin1-2 said:


> Je ne penserais pas que vous seriez disparu de cette façon?
> Aiuto! Su queste cose sono un po' confusa...



Hai beccato una delle pochissime differenze tra l'italiano e le altre lingue romanze nella consecutio temporum  
Solo in italiano si usa il condizionale passato per il "futuro nel passato" (azione futura rispetto ad un evento passato). 
Matou ti ha già risposto perfettamente.


----------



## Gin1-2

Grazie mille! =) 
Nino83: ma io sono una calamità per le eccezioni in genere =p!!


----------



## Necsus

Gin1-2 said:


> Grazie mille! =)
> Nino83: ma io sono una calamità per le eccezioni in genere =p!!


Una _calamìt*a*_, forse?


----------

